# Rauschen und Synthesizer...



## thelighter2 (25. Dezember 2006)

Hi alle

1:Ich brächte ein Virtual-Synthesizer habe gegoogelt aber nichts gefunden 
2:Ich habe mir schon 12 Virtual-Vocoder für Wavelab runtergeladen doch ich wollte einen Girgio Moroder Sound hinkriegen leider schaff ich es nicht kennt ihr ein paar gute Vocoder?

3:Ich hatte dieses Problem schon immer das wenn ich mit meinen Laptop was aufnehme es dann Rauscht das ist bei aufnahmen ziemlich nervig auch der denoise Plugin von Wavelab kann dagegen nichts unternehmen kennt ihr aus Erfahrung die ursache oder gute Programme die dieses Rauschen unterdrücken können

thx im voraus


----------



## The_Maegges (27. Dezember 2006)

Das Rauschen klingt für mich ziemlich nach Eingangsstörungen.
Blöderweise ist das Soundsystem von Notebooks sehr anfällig für so etwas, da alle Komponenten örtlich sehr nahe beieinanderliegen und daher Störungen durch interne Komponenten (Netzteil, Festplatte, Lüfter, etc...) praktisch vorprogrammiert sind.

Das wird auch kein Programm lösen können.
Eine mögliche Lösung wäre ein getrenntes Audiointerface, welches ausserhalb des Notebooks liegt.
Ergo ein Firewire- oder USB-Audiointerface.

Virtueller Synthesizer für Wavelab? Nie etwas davon gehört, aber du solltest es vielleicht mal mit einer Sequencersoftware versuchen, die VST Unterstützung bietet.
Kostenlose VST-Synths gibt es im Netz wie Sand am Meer, zudem kann ich mir gerade nicht so wirklich vorstellen, wie du von Wavelab ausgehend einem Synthesizer sagen willst, was er spielen soll.


----------



## thelighter2 (27. Dezember 2006)

Hi 
du hatest recht,es liegt an meinen Notebook ich habe das grad an einen Desktop PC ausprobiert und da ist kein Rauschen zu hören.

Die Synthesizer frage hat sich erledigt krieg diese Woche einen

thx nochmals


----------



## The_Maegges (27. Dezember 2006)

Darf ich fragen, was für einen ;-)


----------



## thelighter2 (29. Dezember 2006)

Ich kriege den Roland Juno-106 Analog Synthesizer...;-)mein Onkel hatte den bei sich rumliegen,und jetzt krieg ich den


----------



## The_Maegges (29. Dezember 2006)

Dein Onkel hat nicht zufälligerweise nochwas "so" rumliegen?  
Da würde ich direkt Interesse anmelden  
Der Juno 106 ist ein Kultsynthesizer, der auch heute noch bei eBay für mehrere hundert Euro weggeht, trotz seines Alters.
Insofern Glückwunsch zu diesem Gerät!


----------



## sisela (29. Dezember 2006)

Hi,

Synthesizer: momentan finde ich einige Softsynth von linplug recht gut. Auf der Internetseite http://www.linplug.com gibt es auch allerhand Hörbeispiele.

Rauschen: Laptops sind dafür berühmt keine besonders guten Audiointerfaces zu haben, von daher lohnt es sich bestimmt ein externes Interface zuzulegen. 

Gruß


----------



## thelighter2 (29. Dezember 2006)

Hi dank für den Link...
Ja mein Onkel hat noch einiges bei sich rumliegen ein Riesen Mischpult den ich aber nicht haben darf und noch ein paar Konzertboxen


----------



## The_Maegges (29. Dezember 2006)

Naja, so ein Mischpult ist für einen Synthesizer und ein Mikro ja auch leicht überdimensioniert.
Bietet allerdings genug Raum für Studioerweiterungen.  

Was machst du jetzt eigentlich genau?
In deinem Aufnahmethread stand etwas von Film, allerdings frage ich mich, wo da der Synth reinpasst. Machst du auch die Musik dazu, oder nutzt du den für Atmosphärische Effekte?


----------



## thelighter2 (30. Dezember 2006)

ja also der Synth ist für alles da Effekte,Musik.Ich habe als Hobby auch Musik,ich mache gerne mal ein paar Dance und Techno stücke und virtuellen Synthesizer ersetzen nicht wirklich die richtigen ausserdem wollte ich mir für 70 euro in ebay einen Vocoder kaufen und dafür braucht man ein Synthesizer.


----------

